# R4i 1.4 Update Is Out!



## rockstar99 (Aug 18, 2009)

For all of you who use the R4i from WWW.R4i.CN 
The team has released an update which gies you:
1.4x Compatibility
RTS
In Game Guide

This is a major update adding 3 great features I personally dont own the cart to test so if somebody does can they make a video for us.







Screenshot From Website


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

didnt someone posted this in the flashcart forum under the topic "flashcarts w=that works on 1.4x"?


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry my bad


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 18, 2009)

my apologize. I was the one who saw that link at other topic. but im not happy with multiple copies (specially that acekard 2i 1.4 fix topics)

why would be this be a news in this forum when everyone hates the R4? I think no one really care about R4 news, or did they?


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 18, 2009)

this isn't the latest news for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chris_Skylock,
even many would hate r4 but there are also tons of r4i users out there
actually, i am waiting for r4li's 1.4 fix and hope they would also release a new firmware along the way


----------

